
WhatsApp Co-Founder Puts $50M into Signal to Supercharge Encrypted Messaging - maxerickson
https://www.wired.com/story/signal-foundation-whatsapp-brian-acton/
======
tannerbrockwell
Signal is a protocol, there are other implementations of the client, for
instance; Silence[1]. Which is a fork of TextSecure (now Signal) that aims to
keep the SMS encryption that TextSecure removed for a variety of reasons.

"Protect your communication in transit and on your phone. Silence[2] (formerly
SMSSecure) is a full replacement for the default text messaging application:
all messages are encrypted locally and messages to other Silence users are
encrypted over the air."

[1]
[https://github.com/SilenceIM/Silence](https://github.com/SilenceIM/Silence)
[2] [https://silence.im/](https://silence.im/)

------
maxerickson
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16431800](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16431800)
ended up hitting the front page and might as well be the discussion of this
topic.

